# Full livery in Dorset?



## Starzaan (28 December 2018)

Hellooo you beautiful sexmuffins!!!

I am potentially moving to Dorset, and am looking around at yards first, just to see whatâ€™s around.

I am that picky toad who has a long list of requirements... sooo...


Must offer full livery (exercise 7 days a week ideally as I am away with work a lot)
Must have good group turnout, year round. Donâ€™t mind if timing is restricted in winter, but MUST still be able to go out, and must not be in little tiny individual paddocks.
Must have indoor school, and ideally an outdoor too.
Nice hacking would be lovely but we can make most things work or box out to good hacking.
Must have parking for a 7.5ton lorry
Must be nice to my precious yellow pony!

Do your worst my pretties ðŸ˜Š


----------



## Crazydancer (3 January 2019)

LOL! Knocked over in the rush there Starzaan?? I don't know of any yards but if I were looking I'd definitely having a good look to the centre/west rather than east, you seem to get more for your money and lots of lovely places to hack. I'm pretty sure there's a good place near Lulworth and if I remember it I'll let you know - I've only heard of it, no direct experience. I'm on the eastern border and the yards I am aware of here all have small/individual paddocks. 
If you've not found it yet, it might be worth posting a wanted advert on the NFED site, it's the 'go-to' place for all things equestrian covering Dorset, Hampshire and local area. (New Forest Equine Directory) Wanted ads are free and it's a very active site. https://www.nfed.co.uk 
I had a good response when I posted there looking for retirement livery a while back.


----------



## Starzaan (3 January 2019)

Crazydancer said:



			LOL! Knocked over in the rush there Starzaan?? I don't know of any yards but if I were looking I'd definitely having a good look to the centre/west rather than east, you seem to get more for your money and lots of lovely places to hack. I'm pretty sure there's a good place near Lulworth and if I remember it I'll let you know - I've only heard of it, no direct experience. I'm on the eastern border and the yards I am aware of here all have small/individual paddocks.
If you've not found it yet, it might be worth posting a wanted advert on the NFED site, it's the 'go-to' place for all things equestrian covering Dorset, Hampshire and local area. (New Forest Equine Directory) Wanted ads are free and it's a very active site. https://www.nfed.co.uk
I had a good response when I posted there looking for retirement livery a while back.


Click to expand...

You are glorious! Thank you for clearing the tumbleweeds!


----------



## Crazydancer (4 January 2019)

Glorious, blimey I'll take that!! LOL! Also Dorset Equestrian FB group is another place to ask, it's well moderated and a lot nicer because of that than some of the FB equestrian groups...


----------

